# The God Emperor of Mankind VS. Sailor Moon



## Hodo Astartes (Apr 19, 2010)

Hyperbolic time chamber.
No restrictions. 
Both start in strongest forms. (Pre-Heresy Emperor / Sailor Cosmos if I see this right)
This goes one on one so He will not call for any goons, ships, primarchs, marines...
Powers are equalized, no general immunities, they are assumed to be able to hurt each other.
God Emperor of Mankind
Sailor Moon


----------



## Evul Overload (Apr 19, 2010)

Close call. Featwise they seem to be on equal footing, however most of the feats demonstrated in W40k verse are rather vague and could be dismissed as hyperbole or folklore. 
But if we expect every feat to be 100% true than I would say the GEOM wins 60/40.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 19, 2010)

Honestly, Sailor Moon is Sailor Cosmos?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Apr 19, 2010)

Based on feats I would say GEOM takes it, not by a landslide victory per-se, but he does in fact take it, if only because he proves to be smarter than Sailor Moon is.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 19, 2010)

Sailor Moon gets tossed into a Dyson Sphere


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 19, 2010)

GEOM will mind rape her.


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 19, 2010)

GEOM, but it wont be easy


----------



## Arishem (Apr 20, 2010)

The op should've made it a hand to hand fight.


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Apr 20, 2010)

Erm... restricting them to fighting with close combat weapons? Why?

I mean that is like taking chess champions and have them play hide and seek. It simply does not clear who is better(stronger).


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 20, 2010)

How's Moon's resistance to Mind Fuckery, because if it's not all that great she's dead in the water right then and there.


----------



## Agent9149 (Feb 26, 2011)

sailor moon(and the other senshi) was completely resistant to a the mind effect demonic entity that made every human being on earth into bloodthirtsy savages just by standing there....however later in the series she gets mind raped by a few villains but she usually recovers after a few moments (one of them she needed to slapped out of it)


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 27, 2011)

> Final Giku Tenshou said:
> 
> 
> > Based on feats I would say GEOM takes it, not by a landslide victory per-se, but he does in fact take it, if only because he proves to be smarter than Sailor Moon is.


If only he proves to be smarter... That's actually not a given?

Sailor Moon has resisted a simultaneous mind rape and time stop?


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 27, 2011)

Actually the GEoM is a dumb as a box of rocks quite a lot of the time. so much of the Heresy was preventable by not being a dick. Angron's loyal gladiators being left to die as he kidnapped Angron away strikes me as just one of many examples

Still think GEoM could win this though


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 27, 2011)

There's being dumb and there's being somewhat of a jerk. Angron only turned traitor just for the sake of not having to hold back anymore. The loss of the gladiators was dealt with a short story where Angron supposedly gets over that by making his space marine legion a continuation of the gladiator tradition.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 27, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> There's being dumb and there's being somewhat of a jerk. Angron only turned traitor just for the sake of not having to hold back anymore. The loss of the gladiators was dealt with a short story where Angron supposedly gets over that by making his space marine legion a continuation of the gladiator tradition.



I've read that story. the implication is pretty clear he doesn't forgive, and it stays festering 

If The Emperor had of dealt with him like he did with Mortarion say, there would have been a much lower chance of turning traitor. His dealings with Night Haunter and Magnus were't exactly wisely done either 

But this thread isn't about that, it's about how the Emperor kicks ass


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 27, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> I've read that story. the implication is pretty clear he doesn't forgive, and it stays festering


More like him being a natural agro was festering. It's obvious he just turned traitor so he wouldn't be restricted from the pointless bloodletting he wanted to do.


> If The Emperor had of dealt with him like he did with Mortarion say, there would have been a much lower chance of turning traitor. His dealings with Night Haunter and Magnus were't exactly wisely done either


Nope. It's pretty obvious that Angron just wanted to kill as much as he wanted without any restrictions. He got that with Chaos. The God Emperor actually fought a multi mountain destroying battle with Ferrus when they first met and he knocked out Russ. They didn't turn traitor.

Fulgrim, and Perturbo didn't really have a personal issue with GEoM but they still turned traitor. Night Haunter had two personalities with him turning traitor after he attacked Dorn. His issue had nothing to do with the God Emperor. Prospero was only attacked because Horus ordered it in change to the original order to simply have Magnus brought in to help clean the mess Magnus caused.

All in all, the guy created a dyson sphere, created numerous superhuman primarchs, crafted technology to allow warp travel including the g field and the astronomican, is responsible for the creation of the Mechanicum, etc. feats of intellect and genius SM couldn't possibly pull off with her noggin.


> But this thread isn't about that, it's about how the Emperor kicks ass


Of course.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 27, 2011)

Agent9149 said:


> sailor moon(and the other senshi) was completely resistant to a the mind effect demonic entity that made every human being on earth into bloodthirtsy savages just by standing there....however later in the series she gets mind raped by a few villains but she usually recovers after a few moments (one of them she needed to slapped out of it)



Then sailor moon gets mind fucked to oblivion. This type of resistance is pitiful...


----------



## Fang (Feb 27, 2011)

The only problem is Sailor Moon has a massive speed advantage over the GEoM by a huge margin.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 27, 2011)

Timestop should counter that assuming he can get it off in time


----------



## lambda (Feb 27, 2011)

Time stop working on Sailor Cosmos.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 27, 2011)

Fang said:


> The only problem is Sailor Moon has a massive speed advantage over the GEoM by a huge margin.



Yes she does.



LifeMaker said:


> Timestop should counter that assuming he can get it off in time





lambda said:


> Time stop working on Sailor Cosmos.



Yeah, Sailor Cosmos is a thorough timefucker herself. And destructive power wise she should probably be far above GEoM.

That said, though Usagi has mindrape existence that extended on a planetary level, that's a joke compared to GEoM's mindfuck powers, and he's probably more intelligent than her even as Neo-Queen Serenity or Sailor Cosmos. Either of them could take this.

However, I don't know why this had to be necroed.


----------



## dimhaku (Feb 28, 2011)

They team up.


:ho


----------



## rikudousennin3 (Aug 28, 2013)

Agent9149 said:


> sailor moon(and the other senshi) was completely resistant to a the mind effect demonic entity that made every human being on earth into bloodthirtsy savages just by standing there....however later in the series she gets mind raped by a few villains but she usually recovers after a few moments (one of them she needed to slapped out of it)



this is fight from GEOM vs HORUS
The Emperor eventually managed to make his way to the Battle Barge's bridge. Though the Emperor was a being of unfathomable psychic and physical might, Horus had become a being of monstrous might, bloated with the combined powers of all four Chaos Gods, the true champion of Chaos Undivided, even as the Emperor remained the Champion of Order. The two champions engaged one another in a tragic battle of father and son, as Horus mortally wounded the Emperor, tearing off one of his arms and shattering his internal organs, largely because the Emperor still loved Horus and could not bring himself to use the full extent of his psychic abilities to defeat his son. At the critical point in the battle, a lone Adeptus Custodes warrior entered the Battle Barge's bridge, having successfully caught up to his master. Horus flayed him alive with but a look using the potent powers of Chaos sorcery that he now commanded. In that instant of Horus' pure cruelty and casual disregard for human life, the Emperor finally realised how truly far his favoured son had fallen into the grip of the Ruinous Powers and how Mankind would suffer and ultimately be destroyed under his rule. The sacrifice of the Custodian bought the Emperor the time he needed to deliver a finishing blow to Horus. With iron resolve, he gathered the full strength of his mind at last and delivered a massive psychic attack through the chink in his Terminator Armour that killed Horus almost instantly and obliterated his very soul from the Warp so that the Chaos Gods could not resurrect their champion. In his final moments, the corrupting powers of Chaos briefly relinquished their hold on the Warmaster's soul and the Emperor sensed the return of his son's sanity in the seconds before his consciousness was utterly obliterated. The Emperor felt only Horus' utter horror at what he had done under the influence of Chaos and gratitude that he had at last been released from its grip before the Warmaster's psyche dissolved into shining motes of psychic energy dispersed amidst the howling voices of the Immaterium.


----------

